
How to gain widespread adoption of your design system - zek
https://product.hubspot.com/blog/how-to-gain-widespread-adoption-of-your-design-system
======
spking
There are some powerful tools popping up lately to help with many of the
challenges laid out in this article.

Straple (straple.co) and Abstract (goabstract.com) come to mind.

~~~
bennraistrick
Absolutely especially if the gaps between storytellers, designers and
development close, which is what these systems and products are trying to do.

The main issue with design systems is the sole focus on UI and UX and tend to
neglect the Brand element which is what Straple tries to solve. We need to
bridge the gap but not automate the process.

